
Chem journal yanks paper because authors had stolen it as peer reviewers - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://retractionwatch.com/2019/02/08/chem-journal-yanks-paper-because-authors-had-stolen-it-as-peer-reviewers/
======
alpineidyll3
I actually had this happen to me with my first submitted paper as faculty. Its
actually a pretty common practice. I'm so happy to have left science...

